# fun golf fines



## connor (Jan 6, 2012)

with the stag doo only a few months away and all booked and deposits paid me and the best man are creating a fun fine system to go in the beer kitty fund for the evenings.  It wont be mega bucks just 50ps to a Â£1 or Â£2 at max depending on the ruke broken. but with 12 of us of varying ability could be fun.

feel free to add to this list we have so far


*Shirt not tucked in*
*odd socks if wearing shorts*
*Borrowing equipment, such as gloves and hats** and balls as you ran out*
*Playing out of turn without asking your playing partners*
*Going in a bunker/water*
*not getting out of the bunker *
* hitting from one bunker to another*
*not hitting past the ladies tee with your tee shot*
*hitting a tree*
* walking on your partners putting line*
*Not repairing a divot*
*Club abuse** eg. Throwing it or hitting the ground*
*Littering â€“ losing too many balls & leaving equipment behind** (5balls in a round)*
*Talking in a foreign language other than the queens English** after a bad shot*
*Dangerous driving and buggy theft*
*Not writing down your playing partners fines, and not reporting to the fine master*
*Not drinking your fines down in one*
*Missing a 1 foot putt*
*If carrying a hipflask selfish consumption at the halfway point*
*Blatant cheating/ â€œpoor mathsâ€*
*Not shouting fore when needed/ having to shout fore*
*Late for tee time*
*late for dinner/breakfast*
*mobile phone on course or at dinner (unless taking a picture)*


----------



## JustOne (Jan 6, 2012)

Standing on partners ball, definitely allowed (at any time) but Â£2 fine. Ball to be played as it lies. 


[greens to be repaired, glad I'm not a member anywhere at the moment!]


----------



## connor (Jan 6, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Standing on partners ball, definitely allowed (at any time) but Â£2 fine. Ball to be played as it lies. 


[greens to be repaired, glad I'm not a member anywhere at the moment!]

Click to expand...

haha could incorparate this one in but knowing my great bunch of mates i think i would have a lot of plugged lies on rock hard fairways


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2012)

Out of bounds - fiver
3 putt - 0-9 h/cap - fiver
3 putt - 10-18 h/cap - 3 pound
3 putt - 18-28 h/cap 1.50 (no gimmes on the day) 
hat on in clubhouse - 1.00
wet weather gear in clubhouse - 1.00
white trousers - 1.00
pink tees - 50p
v-easy abuse - 10.00 for Bob
argyle socks - 50p
chippers - 10.00 for every shot used

Should make the night-time go with a bang, after a stop off at Barclays.


----------



## connor (Jan 6, 2012)

like them all accept for pink tees terrible idea that completely hate it haha... any other colour is fine but not pink  i thought about 3putts but think we would be ok the first round but the next two days all rather dizzy headed.. might up it to a four as there is no excuse for a 4putt


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2012)

Â£5 for a snowman or worse.
Â£5 woodpeckers, hitting two trees with one shot.
50p for every putt left short.
50p every time ball falls off tee.(tends to be more profitable the day after a heavy session !)


----------



## GB72 (Jan 7, 2012)

You could sell mulligans for a few quid a shot. 


You can add to that by allowing people to play mulligans on someone elses shot so for a few quid you can make someone replay that lovely shot that ends up inches from the flag.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 7, 2012)

person with the worst stableford score buys everyone a drink


----------



## CMAC (Jan 7, 2012)

connor said:



			haha could incorparate this one in but knowing my great bunch of mates i think i would have a lot of plugged lies on rock hard fairways
		
Click to expand...

What is this "rock hard fairways" you speak of?

Where I am the animals walk around in pairs


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 7, 2012)

One that I have played before is Animals although it progressed into things that had no animal name 

BEAR - Lost ball trees/rough or unplayable shot 
Beaver - Don't get past ladies Tee 
Snake - In the Bunker
Croc - In water
Lepper - Ding
Reversal - Hit par 3 green in 1 and 3 putt
RAF - Airshot

Multiple shots in same bunker = the amount of times they pay the fine. But must keep going until they get out even if they have dinged during their time in the bunker. If they get up and down can give a sandy save. 

Seen plenty of Bear Bear Lepper and Snake Snake Snake Snake Lepper before. Each on one hole. Also a few double Beavers lol. 

We (24 of us) used to play for 20p each Sunday to go into the drinks kitty for our Annual away weekend and Captains Day and Prize Night. 

But if you are only doing for the 1 weekend you could make each 50p or more depending on ability of players. Usually when we played for 20p the 0-9 category would have 3-5 Animals the higher your hcap the more animals 10-18 maybe 8-10 and 19-28 about 15. 

So to keep it that each person roughly pays out the same amount you could do 50p for higher hcap Â£1 for mid and Â£1.50 for single figure. Plus with only the 7 it makes it easier to keep track on a small piece of paper/card than it would if you have lots of fines.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 7, 2012)

wow ive had to many drinks to read phils post!


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 7, 2012)

All my posts should come with a Government Health Warning. LOL


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jan 7, 2012)

You could fine for hitting putts like a girl, if the ball is over a metre short, 50p please!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 7, 2012)

My only advice to you would be to stick a tenner and a Â£2 coin under your armpit with a plaster just in case your mates are dumb enough to strip you down and leave you stranded. Happened to a few lads I know. At least you can call a cab and pay for it.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 7, 2012)

A good one on Captain's Away Weekend a couple of years ago when fines towards the Captain's charity were the order of the day. At the first tee on the morning after the first night, he announced that there would be a fine for everyone whose shoes were not up to the same standard of cleanliness as his. He then proceeded to open the box containing a brand new pair and put them on.


----------

